# Is this sour crop or am i over worried ? Also undigested seed problem



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I am wondering if this is sour crop on Baby 1 in the pic below ? His/Her crop is really full and i can see red veins , It looks more yellow in person then in the pic . Sorry the pic isn't the best quality but it was the best i could get with my crappy camera. Also One of the babies is popping undigested seed


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't have experience in these things, but we do have a sticky with links to some excellent articles by srtiels: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27514 The article at http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/yeast-problems-with-babies.html says there should not be prominent red veins, which can be an indication of a bacterial problem secondary to a yeast infection. I don't know whether you actually have a problem or not, but it would be a good idea to follow the relevant links in that thread so you can read up and be better informed about the issue and better prepared to answer any questions that more knowledgeable people might ask you. It will also help you contact a vet sooner if the articles indicate that this is what you need to do.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....with the whole seeds in the poop, it may be the intestinal flora is unbalanced. You can supplement feed the chick a little formula with 1/4 tsp of plain yogurt mixed in a couple times a day. OR you can get acidopholus (sp) capsules from any drug store and mix 3 capsules in a gallon of water and use for the parent birds drinking water for a week. (refrigerate between using.

As to the crop, it looks normal so far....and the mix of crop contents is fine. The dark things you see in the crop are hulled seed that has oxidized in the crop.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

The undigested seeds...only seeds, or few seeds in regular poop? If the second, I had the same with my babies twice since they were born. The vet said if they otherwise gain weight, look healthy, aware then you should not worry about (unless it happens for days without the poops going back to normal). Their digestive system is far from 100%, and if the parents fed him in a hurry or instead of giving the thicker consistency to the older one they fed it to the younger, then seeds in poop can occur (DyArianna had that suggestion in the thread I had about this subject)
Anyhow I still would do what Srtiels suggests 

Btw our babies had visible veins on their crops as well but they never had any problem


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Btw our babies had visible veins on their crops as well but they never had any problem*
----------------------------------------

Fine veining is normal....but when the veins swell and thicken they absorb any pathogens in the crop into the bloodstream. The baby shown did not show any prominent blood veins.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Alright thanks so much , I will try the capsules first and see how that goes


----------

